# Your Digestive System. Learn it, Understand it, Manipulate it for better gain!



## lycan Venom (Dec 6, 2016)

Mouth:

teeth - made dentin, which is covered by enamel. Creates larger areas for digestive enzymes to emulsify digested food.

tongue - stimulates the secretion of saliva from the salivary glands.

salivary glands -  saliva will help in the softening of the food and its enzyme content will start to break down the food whilst it is still in the mouth.   

Esophagus - Food is ingested through the mouth and when swallowed passes first into the pharynx and then into the esophagus. After food passes through the esophagus, it enters the stomach.

laryngopharynx - connects to the esophagus and it serves as a passageway for both air and foodpharynx - pushes the food into the esophagus.


Stomach - The stomach releases proteases and hydrochloric acid, which kills or inhibits bacteria and provides the acidic pH of two for the proteases to work. Boluses are converted into chyme. Chyme slowly passes through the pyloric sphincter and into the duodenum.

Small Intestine: 

duodenum is responsible for breaking down food using enzymes. Contains Brunner's glands that secrete mucus. Regulates emptying the stomach using hormonal pathways. Secretin, Cholecystokinin are released when the pylorus opens and releases Chyme to aid in emulsification. The reaction causes the Liver and Gall Bladder to release Bile and the Pancreas to release Bicarbonate, Trypsin, Lipase and Amylase.

Secretin - is a peptide hormone that regulates water homeostasis throughout the body and influences the environment of the duodenum by regulating secretions in the stomach, pancreas, and liver.

Cholecystokinin- is a peptide hormone of the gastrointestinal system responsible for stimulating the digestion of fat and protein.

Chyme - is the semifluid mass of partly digested food that is expelled by the stomach.

Trypsin - is a serine protease that hydrolyses proteins.lipase - transport and processing of dietary lipids.

amylase - is an enzyme that catalyzes the hydrolysis of starch into sugars.

jejunum - Absorbs small nutrient particles which have been previously digested by enzymes in the duodenum and transports through the hepatic portal vein to the liver.ileum - absorbs vitamin B12, bile salts and whatever products of digestion were not absorbed by the jejunum.


Large Intestine - It absorbs water and any remaining absorbable nutrients from the food before sending the indigestible matter to the rectum.

colon - absorbs vitamins that are created by the colonic bacteria, such as vitamin K, B12, thiamine and riboflavin.

cecum - receives chyme from the ileum, and connects to the ascending colon of the large intestine. in humans it is simply a dead-end pouch forming a part of the large intestine.

appendix - is attached to the inferior surface of the cecum, and contains a small amount of mucosa-associated lymphoid tissue which gives the appendix an undetermined role in immunity. is known to be important in fetal life as it contains endocrine cells that release biogenic amines and peptide hormones important for homeostasis during early growth and development (Martin, Loren G. (1999-10-21). "What is the function of the human appendix? Did it once have a purpose that has since been lost?". Scientific American. Retrieved 2014-03-03.)rectum - compacts feces, and stores fecal matter.

anal canal - discharges fecal matter.


Pancreas - is involved in blood sugar control and metabolism within the body, and also in the secretion of substances which help digestion. It secretes an enzyme called pancreatic triacylglycerol lipase which hydrolyzes lipids. The enzyme help to break down carbohydrates, proteins and lipids. It also secretes insulin to control blood sugar.

Insulin - is a peptide hormone promoting the absorption of glucose from the blood into fat, liver and skeletal muscle cells.


Liver - produces bile to be transported to the gallbladder to aid in emulsification of lipids in food. Stores glucose/glycogen, vitamins A, D, B12, K, and minerals Iron and Copper. Acts as a strainer for antigens by using immunological cells. Produces Albumin protein for blood serum transportation of fatty acids and steroid hormones. Produces Angiotensinogen hormone to raise blood pressure activated by the Renin enzyme from the Kidney. It is the only human internal organ capable of natural regeneration of lost tissue; as little as 25% of a liver can regenerate into a whole liver (Häussinger, Dieter, ed. (2011). Liver Regeneration. Berlin: De Gruyter. p. 1. ISBN 9783110250794.)Gallbladder - Stores and concentrates Bile. Bile is then discharged to the duodenum to emulsify lipids. it stimulates the secretion of cholecystokinin in the duodenum and jejunum.


After studying the digestive system, I have come to the understanding of how almost every internal organ plays a role in the digestion of food. Every organ has a specific cause and effect in releasing hormones and being stimulated by nerves to open, close and start chemical processes. I was surprised to see how saliva has enzymes that make starches taste sweet when in the mouth. I was also surprised to learn about the specific parts of the large and small intestines.


----------



## squatster (Dec 6, 2016)

Good read man


----------



## lycan Venom (Dec 25, 2016)

Just figured that if we understand the parts and their functions, then we can manipulate certain things for the better or prevent us from getting hurt or sick.


----------



## rangerjockey (Jan 2, 2017)

I knew the liver could and does regenerate its self, but I did not know as little as 25% of it can "regrow its self" back to whole.  Whew!  I was sweating it.  good read.


----------

